

GitHub burndown chart in your browser - gwintrob
https://github.com/radekstepan/github-burndown-chart

======
agilebyte
Ah, totally missed my own project showing up on GitHub; thanks for liking it
gwintrob.

For anyone interested, am working on a better version of the chart and moving
it to [https://assembly.com](https://assembly.com).

